# new cattle working shed



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I have expanded my herd and had a good year so I am investing in a new working shed. I had one built 24 by 32. I figure with the holding pens I can do 10-15 at a time. Was wondering about what auto catch head gate to get. I plan on using the chute from my old manual gate and mount the new one to it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.Also any sites with plans for the pens and movement areas would be helpful. Thanks Steve


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What type of auto head catch are you looking for?
I have one that the catch turns inward and when the cow pushes against it, it goes forward and locks. I like it. Simple and easy.
Looking online I saw one that had some sort of mechanism that the cow tripped and the gate came together. I did not fully understand how it worked.
I want a squeeze chute. Have been asking around since some of the old timers are selling out.
I did get another head catch this week. Found it at the scrap yard for .13 lb.

I am in pretty much the same boat as you. I have expanded and am trying to figure how to set up a holding area and section off my former small horse barn to be able to work cattle indoors.
When they come out of the working chute I want to be able to turn them out into the pasture or back into a holding pen if needed.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> I have expanded my herd and had a good year so I am investing in a new working shed. I had one built 24 by 32. I figure with the holding pens I can do 10-15 at a time. Was wondering about what auto catch head gate to get. I plan on using the chute from my old manual gate and mount the new one to it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.Also any sites with plans for the pens and movement areas would be helpful. Thanks Steve


Steve I have a For-most auto head gate works good . Neighbors same thing ,our vet has a large For -most set up too . As far as working pens and flow areas lots of the universitys have plans on line .


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I have a For-Most also.Mine is portable tub with squeeze shoot with the auto catch headgate.Works nice if you have multiple locations.Rent it out to a few nieghbors also._


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a Priefert chute with the head gate that will auto catch or you can do it manually. Works good set the head gate for the size animal that will be sticking its head through the headgate and when the shoulders bump the head gate it trips and sides slide together to catch the animal. The old one we used to have the head gate sides turned in and shut when the animal tries to go though. The Priefert is easier adjusting for different size animals. No tools needed to adjust the stops, just a bar with different holes for the width adjustment.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I talked to a old high school friend this afternoon who is into high bred registered Brangus. He has several pastures and handling facilities, Powder River, Priefert and For-Most. He said they liked the For-Most better than any they owned. He has it set up with a Priefert pen.

The only company I can find that handles For-Most in my area does not stock them. They sell by order only. I would like to put my eyes on one before I buy one new.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I talked to a old high school friend this afternoon who is into high bred registered Brangus. He has several pastures and handling facilities, Powder River, Priefert and For-Most. He said they liked the For-Most better than any they owned. He has it set up with a Priefert pen.
> 
> The only company I can find that handles For-Most in my area does not stock them. They sell by order only. I would like to put my eyes on one before I buy one new.


You are welcome to come and look at mine.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

For-Most is made 15-20 miles down the road from me. Have a model 450 chute with model 30 headgate that came with my place. Needs considerable tlc.


----------

